# The Soloist Is Coming!



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi all, 

Some of you may have read my previous threads and know that ive taken the plunge and have bought myself a Soloist carbon. 

Now im in the final stages (even through my frame is still in transit :mad2: ) of the final touches, so i wanted to know what other people have used Bottle cage wise (im really thinking anything on that downtube is going to ruin the look of it nevermind the aero qualities) 

and also what have you guys used as pedals? I use crank brothers on my mountain bike, and considered a set of the CB quattro's? Im not a fan of shimano so ive given the DA pedals a miss but what does everyone think about speedplay or Look? 

Thanks all - Cant wait till i get to ride her


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Try the seat mounted bottle holders. They can fit 2 bottles and I guess the location is better since its behind your butt and legs aerodynamically speaking. Pics pics pics when you get it


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

yeah i looked at the rear mounts and they solve my situation perfectly but i just think they make you look a little too pro if you get me lol

as for pedals, im still up in the air so far so i might end up temporarily using some crank brothers candy pedals [made for cross country mountain biking i know] until im definite on which system i would like to use.

did a quick sum of weights and i got about 7.78 kg which seemed a bit heavy - based on full chorus gruppo/ carbon stem/ alloy bars, light saddle and zonda's

ill definitely post a ride report and some pics


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Dude, you can't beat the Look pedal system... But some people love their speedplays...

Oh and congrats on the bike! Very nice!


----------



## galanz (Oct 28, 2004)

Campy components, why not Campy pedals?
I have Record Pro-fits on my Soloist and love them.


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

ive ended up with some CB candy so ill still hunt some better pedals later. fingers crossed for this friday


----------



## dgittelman (May 31, 2007)

I have the Bontrager Aerobottle on the downtube of my Soloist 51 cm and like how it looks and functions (although it is harder to grip than a round bottle). On the seat tube I have a Forte-gasp!-carbon I forget which one) and it works Ok). I've been thinking of switching the Forte to an Arundel side loader for easier access on my 51 cm frame but can't yet justify the additional $40.00. I hope this is helpful.


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

MaddSkillz said:


> Dude, you can't beat the Look pedal system... But some people love their speedplays...
> 
> Oh and congrats on the bike! Very nice!


+1 Love my Look Keo's. The speedplays are sweet too as it doesnt matter which side of the pedals and they stay put. The looks tend to hang down so if you miss the first time on a hill it can be a hassle until you get the hang of it.


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

the bontrager bottle looks exactly like what i wanted, just something that dosent look too out of place but dosent make me look like im ready to compete in the tour lol so thanks alot for the heads up on that one! were hopeful for a monday morning delivery so fingers crossed


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

Stop worrying about what you look like and get what functions


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

forgive me if im wrong but dont all bottle cages hold bottles? and all bottles hold water? 

really its not like im looking for some weird super duper impractical way of reinventing the bottle - just something thats going to function while not looking like S#it


----------



## dgittelman (May 31, 2007)

The Bontrager "Speed Bottle" looks cool from all the comments I hear, but it also improves aerodynamics over the same bike without the bottle, so form and function complement each other. I agree with the "get out and ride" ethos but caring about one's equipment is still part of the fun and mystique of road cycling, otherwise we'd be pulling down the first bike off the rack at Dick's and sure as hell wouldn't be obsessing on this website.


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

so true - but its not like the bike is sat there unridden due to poor bottle choice - no its sat in some bloody transit van ever so slowly crawling to its new home - all i can say is it better hurry up!


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

i ordered two speed bottles today, fingers crossed both will fit in the 56cm frame, it might be tight


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

What is your build list for this bike?


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

full chorus, with fsa cranks (fingers crossed ill have no problems) and campy zonda wheels - other than that fizik saddle, fsa shallow drop bars, carbon stem 

just going to work in a minute to strip down the sacrificial bike all the running gear is coming from (still brand new) and hopefully ill get a delivery while im there too!


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

I use crank brother eggbeater 4Ti on my soloist. Works fine, you need a nice stiff shoe.


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

Getoutandride said:


> forgive me if im wrong but dont all bottle cages hold bottles? and all bottles hold water?
> 
> really its not like im looking for some weird super duper impractical way of reinventing the bottle - just something thats going to function while not looking like S#it


Agreed, i was more referring to don't worry about looking protour.


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

SHE FINALLY ARRIVED, ive got her half build up and am egar for more now! cant go build her tomorrow so it looks like Saturday will be her maiden voyage!


----------

